# Shocked-Little debbie for breakfast



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I was giving my dd her strawberry pancake's at daycare this morning and llok over and see a two year old eating Little Debbie Zebra Cakes for breakfast. I almost poo'ed a brick. It amazes me what people feed there kids. I mean I don't even feed my kid as healthy as most momma's on this board. But she eats well balanced lots of veggie's/fruit's

but wow, then they tell me how Jewely gets upset when all the other kids in her class are eating cheese puffs(she's two but in the one year old class until a three year old moves up and makes room for her. So these are one year olds) "she cries and throws a fit" I said "fine let her throw a fit she's not eating that"
I had walked in to pick her up and she had a bowl of cheetos in front of her. i took them away, and informed them above conversatin.

well the next day i go in and they tell me how she loved her raisen bran (without milk) and how she gobbled up every last pea I had sent her to school with.

oh it can be exasperating.

sorry I am a tangent-y person. I just wanted to get it off my chest. Little Debbie!!

Courtney


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez!

I thought that was what you were having for breakfast...I was going to ask you to share!









Not babies or my kids though!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

It was amazing to see what some of my students would bring for breakfast, lunch, and snacks.







Really made me sad.

Of course it's not like I haven't partaken in a Little Debbie or two myself, but I'm trying very hard to instill good eating habits in my kids from the start. It's a lot easier to start out that way than try to change behaviors later I think.


----------



## tink79 (Jun 9, 2004)

Depending on the way they are made and if you add syrup, strawberry pancakes can have as much (or more) sugar as little debbie cakes.







:

But I totally agree, one of my sis's often gives her kids star crunches and such for breakfast. They have literally nothing but prepackaged junk food in their pantry. It always amazes me.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

The two brothers I did daycare for got Alphaghetti, Kraft Easy Mac, & noodle packets. The 'healthy' thing they got was usually yogurt tubes. I asked the mother if she'd like me to provide their lunches, and she said no, because of the eldest childs allergies.


----------



## Linda KS (Oct 30, 2004)

right now it's breakfast time -- I saw your title and all I could think was how wonderful a Swiss Cake Roll would taste right now. Yummmm -- with a cup of coffee.

There's nothing like that in my home to eat. Guess I'll have to go cook an egg


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

tink79, no syrup and fresh cut strawberries mixed in with the batter. Soon I am going to attempt WW pancakes, but I want to eat throught the panckae mix I have. Krusteaz. i am not sure about the suger content in the mix but none is added. sometimes when she wants somewthing on her panckaes I'll put Natural Peanut Butter or unsweetened applesauce.

as for little debbie's I do like to eat those and I definetley have a sweet tooth but I am an adult and my mom didn't let me have that (well once i got a little older i got the oatmeal frosting sandwhich little debbie's) But she strted me with a solid foundation and that's what I am trying to do with my DD. Plus I am slowly working on our diet's becoming healthier.(well my DH and mine) i don't want to shock the system to much.









I have also seen kids eating chocolate pudding for breakfast and all manner of other stuff. You would think they would want to start theere DC day with some nutrients so they could be at there best.

Courtney

Linda I'd liek triple choclate bundt cake for breakfast








but we had nothing like that in our house. although DH is going to where they sell it and i told him to pick some up







:
I had homemade blueberry panckae's with no syrup instead. Yummy all the same


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

Mmmm Hmmm... I've started helping out a few days a week at my girl's elementary school, and the lunches some of the kids bring in are just terrible. Lunches that make what the *school* provides look really great, kwim?

And I'm soooo not a stickler with what my kids eat, but the lunches they bring in at least have some fresh fruit and protein!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

HeatherE mmmmmmm coco puffs unfortunatley (or fortunatley as the case may be) little Raz( nickname for unborn baby in my belly) dislikes coco puffs. uke as the sink wall, floor toilet and I found out. Poor me.

I know I know I'm being strict with DD and feeding unborn Raz junk. it's just so hard to stop eating chocolate I just love it so much. (see my kids are doomed choclaholic's run in my family. But i figure i will just hold off the inevitable for as long as possible)

is it mean that I eat bad stuff but don't let my kid??
Daycare lady and others make comments about how i feed her and what i eat and the double standard and I keep trying to explain it but oh well


----------



## tink79 (Jun 9, 2004)

Courtney, your pancakes sound yummy!







I bet your DD gobbles them up!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

yes indeedy she does. it's our sunday tradition. Jewely and OI make them together. she eats raw batter (her daddy hates this bt there is no egg in it I don't really see the harm in it. He also hates the mess. i just tell him "honey she's two") then we cook them eat some and freeze the rest.
I can't wait to grow my own fruit. i looked into blueberries They are a northern plant but some varities grow down here. they take years to produce fruit and need really acidic soil. we won't be in florida that long so i will just wait til we get up north.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

There's a girl at my son's daycare who is right around two years old...whenever her dad drops her off she always has a huge powdered donut for breakfast







: I mean, the thing is as big as her head!

I thought I was the only one to notice it until one evening the day my husband dropped our son off and he said, "I sat Michael down to give him breakfast and there was this teeny little girl there with a humongous donut on the table in front of her! Teensy girl, HOOGE donut!"


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tink79*
Depending on the way they are made and if you add syrup, strawberry pancakes can have as much (or more) sugar as little debbie cakes.







:

This might be true, but homemade pancakes have flour, (soy) milk, (maybe) eggs, and sugar, sometimes a little vanilla and/or fruit. Pure maple syrup is just that.

Snack cakes, on the other hand, are full of chemicals and preservatives and artificial colors...most of those "chocolate" covered ones have a decent amount of wax in the coating so it doesn't melt as fast. And don't get me started on hydrogenated oil!

:LOL

I know you're not disagreeing, but I did want to point out that sugary or not, homemade from scratch is always 1000% better than made in some factory and sealed in plastic.


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

It is so hard for me to get my 5 year old to eat much of anything at breakfast. But usually on the weekends I make french toast and freeze the leftovers so she can have that for breakfast during the week. Sometimes she'll eat just plain whole wheat toast and some eggs. But I have to admit, I made those no-bake cookies one time and was SHOCKED my child actually liked them and I let her have one for breakfast







: . It was one of those rushing to get out the door days. My dd has never had Little Debbies b/c I know she wouldn't eat them. The other day when we were at the store she picked up a box of those mini powered donuts and said she wanted them. I told her I didn't think she'd like them and she just said okay and put them back. I'm lucky in that she is not big on sweets and she's used to having a hot breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

oh my goodness , my mom used to make no bake cookies and I LOVE THEM!!!!
and hey they do have oatmeal in them


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't think theres anything wrong with junkfood for breakfast *once in a while* When I was a kid we came back from holidays one time & there was no bread & no milk for cereal, so my mom took us up the street for a donut. It was a treat, it was fun. It was so out of the ordinary I remember it 20 years later. When junk food becomes the norm is when there is a problem.


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

I am picky about what I let my kids eat for breakfast. Low sugar, high fiber. I have never bought fruit loops or cocoa puffs so they have never asked for them. But occasionally when we are in town (maybe every one or two weeks)I will get them a donut at Tim hortons. I figure everything in moderation.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

yeah i have heard of kids who weren't allowed any of that stuff and then when they got older they just went crazy b/c they didn't think they'd get it again. Friday is ice cream day in our house. we get some great stuff at the free concert we go to. I just get one and split it with her.
but i haven't caved on breakfast yet b/c i think it's such an important meal, it really sets the day going. Maybe when she is older i'll let her have something sweet for breakfast. but right now her favorite cereals are Wheaties and strawberry cheerios. I have seen my kid eat *two bowls* of wheaties and it blows me away that she can fit that much food inside of her.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

little debbies are cheap and filling. the broker we have been the more we would flock toward these. with dh working two jobs now we don't have to anymore, but honestly economics has more to do with choices than i wish it did.

just ate our free eggs and cheese from the government and ds3 begged for an apple and we finished a treat: a bag of snapea crisps...hopefully our little debbie days are over

just thought i'd add another perspective.. we were total vegans who were simply too poor to eat well. now we get the farmers market sale stuff, whole grains from trader joes, WIC, and bulk stuff. when we had 20 bucks for a week last summer, though, little debbie brownies were keeping our tummies from rumbling.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

jewelysmommy - Have you heard of Tings? They are kinda like cheetoes except they are vegan, so they have nutritional yeast instead of that wierd cheezey stuff and they have no hydrogenated oils and stuff.. They aren't really healthy, but at least they don't glow in the dark. :]


----------



## beckyh (May 3, 2004)

When dh was s taying at home with ds. i found out that he was giving him a honeybun for breakfast EVERY morning! I was peeved to say the least. Now he gets a yogurt and some whole grain cereal.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

At my dd's preschool (she's in the 2 year old class), each parent brings snack on an assigned day for the entire class. It's supposed to be a nurtritous snack, but it NEVER is. They have had cheetos, doritos, donuts, beef jerkey (







) , capri suns, hi-C and so much other crap. I send dd a piece of fruit (or something like that) and a cup for water everyday. Both of her teachers have mentioned how much they appreciate my healthy snacks when it's my turn to provide for the class and they asked my to do the Christmas party snacks to help cut down on the sugar. I was glad they understood, but the other parents just don't seem to care. I honestly don't get it.


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

Quote:

little debbies are cheap and filling
With all due respect, I'm sorry, but oatmeal is cheaper and more filling....and vegan....I have been VERY poor and little debbies have made it into my cart maybe twice in my adult life if that. When I was poor ($10/wk for groceries, and I did not qualify for WIC, so that was for everything for 2 of us when I was a single mom), I would not have been able to afford them...


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to Nutrition and Good Eating...


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

All this talk about Debbie Cakes....now I want some. I don't buy them so they are not in my house. DS gets one when he visits my mom. I don't even want to know what he eats over there!

My DH argues with me that pop-tarts are a healthy breakfast. Afterall, that's what his mom gave hime for breakfast every morning before school and he turned out just fine.....







:


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *julielenore*
I have never bought fruit loops or cocoa puffs so they have never asked for them

DS asked for Fruit Loops once... I think just because the box was colourful. I said "Theres a picture of a bird on there... Thats bird food.... Do you want bird food for breakfast?" :LOL So we carried on until he shouted out "People Food!!!" so we got Rice Krispies that day. :LOL


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

About attempting whole wheat pancakes for the first time...may I suggest, if you've been making them with WHITE wheat flour, to add a little whole wheat next time around, and gradually add more.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tangozulu*
With all due respect, I'm sorry, but oatmeal is cheaper and more filling....and vegan....I have been VERY poor and little debbies have made it into my cart maybe twice in my adult life if that. When I was poor ($10/wk for groceries, and I did not qualify for WIC, so that was for everything for 2 of us when I was a single mom), I would not have been able to afford them...

but it is hard to take oatmeal to the park, and we couldn't afford the rest of the ingredients to make granola bars and cookies. i bought them for ds1's lunch and we could eat in the car for a buck. haven't since ds4 was born and dh got the second job. ten years of college for each of us and we are label readers, but when all you eat all week is dried beans and the rest of a jumbo-sized jar of pickles from costco, those brownies taste REALLY good.

i think people don't want to fight with their kids. little debbies really aren't any worse than pop-tarts, milk and cereal bars, trix pudding/yogurt (blech).
i've become more creative than i used to be. we eat dairy now and buy big tubs of yogurt from trader joe's for two dollars, take quesadillas to go (with that WIC cheese); make scones from baking mix (2.00 makes at least 12 jumbo scones), dried and fresh fruit and nuts.

we were never starving but we were eating whatever friends brought to the door (first time i had white bread in my home)


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

for us unenlightened, what are Little Debbies?


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmum*









for us unenlightened, what are Little Debbies?

Click here!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm scared now. Those cosmic brownies looked toxic...be honest, how does this stuff taste??


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

It gets SO hard when your kid goes out into the world and you have to deal with outside influences. My DD's preschool has a long standing policy about healthy food. In past years various teachers would confiscate overly sugary snacks with something healthier (fruit or whatever) sometimes out of their own personal food... and make it clear to the parents that they can feed their kids whatever they want at home, but at school we eat healthy food. Well, this year there was a staff change, the 3 y/o and 4 y/o group teachers are both new and have known each other for years. The first time I volunteered in Sept their snack was a large bag of Doritos shared between them and a can of diet cola each. ! It's been a struggle but they are getting better and some of the newer parents are 'hearing the good news' but there are afew kids who regularly bring snacks and lunches that are basically a bag of sugar and preservatives. It's sad.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

<<but it is hard to take oatmeal to the park>>
were wierd, we eat rolled oats raw







another idea would be whole fruit like an apple or orange. yum!

<<we could eat in the car for a buck>>
wow theyre really that cheap? theyre not vegan though are they?







: dp and i are always looking for vegan junkfood to share. its a comprimise...im vegan and he only eats junk...

<<ten years of college for each of us and we are label readers, but when all you eat all week is dried beans and the rest of a jumbo-sized jar of pickles from costco, those brownies taste REALLY good.>>
my goodness i know... what weve been doing for cheap is getting real cheap russett potatoes and finding a million and one ways to do them... my current favourite is herb roasted potatoes







and potato skins.
very cheap once you invest in olive oil and herb starters or seeds.

<<i think people don't want to fight with their kids.>>
but they need to... or else their children will end up like my dp...but maybe theyre in denial... my dp's mum always says how she doesnt know how dp and his brother got such bad eating habits because she 'raised them so healthy'... by her own admission they ate only taco bell and pizza hut since they were weaned at 9 months... i dont understand it...

<<little debbies really aren't any worse than pop-tarts, milk and cereal bars, trix pudding/yogurt (blech).>>
or pretzels or potato chips







: though i think you have to try a little harder to be unhealthy when youre vegan...

<<i've become more creative than i used to be.>>
us too! heh were foraging









<<we eat dairy now and buy big tubs of yogurt from trader joe's for two dollars, take quesadillas to go (with that WIC cheese); make scones from baking mix (2.00 makes at least 12 jumbo scones), dried and fresh fruit and nuts.>>
wic is pretty useless when youre either vegan or trying to eat healthy...
theres alot of really cheap stuff in the store...doesnt mean you should eat it... this thread has made me start craving pie and cake







mmmm tomato....


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Reminds me of the three year old at the daycare I used to work at. His DAILY breakfast was 2, count them, 2 packages of Little Debbie Oatmeal cookies (the ones with the plastic marshmallow foam inside) and a big container of Kool-Aid. He'd start out the first 15 to 30 minutes of the day after eating a moderately sane kid, but after that he was off the bloody walls. His parents would come to me, wondering why on earth their kid was so hyper. I'd mention diet, and they would just cock their heads like a dog watching a bug crawl by and look vacant. *le sigh*


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

so at DD's school I started to volunteer to bring "cake' on every special occasion that ever existed and made it onto a calender.

he he I am so evil. I bring my fruit pan"cakes"







. No syrup, no butter just plain pancakes. and i make them in shapes for the holiday. the kids love them they are scarfed down.

PLus i have been in jewely's room at snack time i have seen the kids look longinly at my kids vegatables and not want their crap snacks. it's my own one mpmma mission to take back snack time.

little debbie's taste like suger chocolate and wax. you can actually feel the plaque or wax or suger whatever it is coating your mouth after you eat it. i still like them on occasin but since i have been eating helathier actually i have been more disgusted after eating them..

oreo's are still good. sorta. weird pregnancy. although i still like whitman;s sampler.
Courtney


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
About attempting whole wheat pancakes for the first time...may I suggest, if you've been making them with WHITE wheat flour, to add a little whole wheat next time around, and gradually add more.

I don't know how I missed this the first time around...I remember the first time I made whole wheat pancakes, I got all gung ho and used all wheat flour...

...boy were they chewy!

:LOL

Made mental note to use more water so they would pour into the pan and not go "blop".


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

This, my friends, is what God made whole wheat _pastry_ flour for.

Use it in a buttermilk-type pancake recipe (I substitute kefir) and it's delicious and light.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack*
I'm scared now. Those cosmic brownies looked toxic...be honest, how does this stuff taste??

Little Debbie stuff is super SUPER sweet. I've never cared for it (even as a kid) because I have a very limited sweet tooth. But my brother loved them so my mom would get it sometimes.


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

My husband loves those Little Debbie oatmeal cakes - so I buy him a box for his birthday each year. Wrapped up with a bow and everything. He'll eat them all within a day or so, feel sick and not want them again for a year. Seems like a good use for a couple bucks, to me, to not have to deal with them for twelve whole months.


----------



## CaraboosMama (Mar 31, 2005)

jewelysmommy said:


> tink79, no syrup and fresh cut strawberries mixed in with the batter. Soon I am going to attempt WW pancakes, but I want to eat throught the panckae mix I have. Krusteaz. i am not sure about the suger content in the mix but none is added. sometimes when she wants somewthing on her panckaes I'll put Natural Peanut Butter or unsweetened applesauce.
> 
> This is slightly OT but -- Sometimes I make my daughter "savoury" pancakes (i.e. mix in some pureed spinich or carrots) and skip the sugar all together. They are great w/ just some Earth balance (vegan butter sub) or avocado or hummus on them!


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

```
This, my friends, is what God made whole wheat pastry flour for.
```
girlndocs,

Is whole wheat pastry flour the same as graham flour?

And is it as healthy/unrefined as regular whole wheat flour??


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jewelysmommy*
I was giving my dd her strawberry pancake's at daycare this morning and llok over and see a two year old eating Little Debbie Zebra Cakes for breakfast. I almost poo'ed a brick. It amazes me what people feed there kids. I mean I don't even feed my kid as healthy as most momma's on this board. But she eats well balanced lots of veggie's/fruit's

Courtney

Ha! My MIL must have another kid that I didn't know about, because Little Debbie was DH's first true love! (I never heard of Debbie till I met DH. :LOL )


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I'm not proud to admit this, but my mom used to let us have little debbies and homemade (cake mix) cupcakes for breakfast when we were kids (but we never had frosting on the cupcakes, since she was against frosting, lol). She was a SAHM, but usually did not bother to wake up in the morning to see us off to school (we packed our own lunches too, saw ourselves out, and waited for the bus at the end of the driveway). Usually, we would have cold cereal for breakfast, sometimes cake, pretty much we probably could have had whatever we wanted, but I do not remember ever having a hot breakfast during the wkday (wknds she would cook a hot breakfast). She knew but didn't really seem to think it was a big deal. This is the same woman who has been lecturing me since I was a teenager for being too fat. By that time all I was having for breakfast was a glass of skim milk, a can of pop for lunch with a few crackers and then whatever my mom made for dinner (and I was on the tennis team). Also, being 115 lbs, 5'4" in HS was NOT fat... now that I really am fat I am kicking myself for thinking I WAS fat! My brothers even told me they were surprised my parents' fat comments did not drive me to develop an eating disorder. Anyways, my mother, the one who let us eat cake for breakfast as children is always trying to give me nutrition advice (she still does this, and I am in my 30's). It drives me up the wall, esp since I have a BS in nursing AND a BS in dietetics... THAT is why I find it so annoying that I am the one who is being lectured to about health and nutrition.







:

I also discovered recently that my mil never made sure my DH got breakfast as a kid. He made a comment about how his brother used to scowl at him during church, b/c he had dorito breath. I said, "dorito breath so early in the morning???" He said that before church, he would always eat doritos. I said, "didn't your mom throw a fit about an improper breakfast (my mil thinks she is very healthy and a nutrition guru)?" He said, "no, she didn't care if we ate breakfast or not." Ugh. My mil is also another one who feels the need to give me not only unwanted health/nutrition advice, BUT bad advice too. She thinks that ramen noodles are healthy.







She's also told me to get plastic surgery and to wear more makeup (she wears a TON of makeup and had eyeliner tatoo'd on too, plus she has had plastic surgery before too), but that has to do with the fact that she's the most superficial person I have ever had the displeasure of knowing.


----------

